# HELP!! Crazy Murphy...



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Dougal, from someone who also owns a lively mutt!

I had almost exactly the same problems with Obi, he would get too excited and jump up at visitors, forgetting every bit of training, my son (who's 13) has also opened the door to visitors forgetting about the 2 dogs standing behind him... Our problem was that when he was young, visitors wouldn't listen when we said "ignore him, until he calms down" then when those same visitors came round when he was say 10 months and still leaping up at them, they then started getting fed up with it... doh!!! I would get so mad.

I heard the other day that the Dangerous Dog Act is being extended to include inside your own property, so bearing in mind you can be charged for simply making someone think they are at risk, I think this issue needs to be addressed as a matter of urgency.

When Obi missed out of some socialisation between 6 and about 10 months due to surgery, our local training class would have a Saturday morning session in a field which was specifically designed for socialisation, some younger and some older dogs. I don't mind saying it was a bit hairy, especially as he was annoying some of the other dogs, but it did help me. Maybe there is something similar in your area?

Don't underestimate, however, how scary this situation can be to someone who doesn't know your dog. At his age, he is probably very big and strong, and jumping up to reach their face... OMG it's only a matter of time before someone reports you.

Obi is much better now with the jumping up, but he's 3 now and its taken for him to mature to calm down.

I think you need to get back to basics with him. Be consistent 100% of the time and he will get better. Good luck.
Tanya


----------



## Dougal (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Tanya.

It's helps to know others have experienced the same problems. 

You are right - this does need to be dealt with urgently.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My first concern is the 4 year old child! Please find a way to impress on your child DO NOT open the door, opening the door is for adults only! Not just for the dog's sake, but your child and your family's, you never know who might be on the other side.

I think you may be right about spending the money being well worth it.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

We have a goofball 2 year old who goes nuts when people come to the door. She goes nuts when she greets our neighbors. What we've done is have her go to crate (she gets a treat) before we open the door. Otherwise she is jumping all over trying to say hello. She is in the crate until she calms down.

If my son has a friend come over, we hold Sienna by the collar and let her say hello after the friend has come inside and she will calm down after a bit. Sometimes she will still try and come up and sniff and be playful but she will usually listen to us redirecting her.

It is hard when my son gets silly and it stirs her up.
I have tried to drill into my son never to open the door, but it doesn't always work- you can never be to careful- expecially if you don't know the person. Since your little one is 4 I would have to say to lock the door.

I would love to have Sienna off leash outside of the yard, but she gets so excited she is off and running and thinks it's all a game. Meanwhile my heart is in my throat the nearer she gets to the road.

Good luck, if you don't use a crate, then all I can suggest is a good leash to hook on before the door gets opened.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 26, 2009)

hey everyone. Thanks again.

I do usually lock the door! Just that one blooming time that I forgot.... it rang! Crazy huh!
He was told firmly last night to not open the door. I'm a mother, my instincts are in tact!

Without sounding nasty, could we please stick to the topic of my dog.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I would first suggest more classes, a single 6 week starter class is just the beginning, think of it as an intro and basics, but not the full deal. He needs classes where he learns proper off leash behavior so he doesn't continue bad habits and will come when recalled, sit when told to sit, etc. He sounds like a great candidate for agility training as well. I would not unleash him anymore until he learns better habits.

In terms of nipping and jumping, what have you been doing so far to discourage this? It can take time, so don't give up


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

When mine are young I attach a baby gate on the outside of the front door, people can knock my door with out opening the gate, so it gives me that extra sense of security about them leaving the gate open, I also keep a lead hung at the bottom of the stairs, which I attach quickly before opening the door, that way I have total control, I put the puppy in a sit wait. I keep the lead on the first few times we have visitors until I know the pups can be calm


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I was going to suggest getting Jan Fennel's DVD 'The Dog Listener', it really helps you understand how dogs think, and will help you to adjust your behaviour with your dog so that he tows the line. I can't recommend it enough and have loaned out my copy to countless other dog owners who are having problems. The book is also excellent, and has a section on jumping!


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd recommend a dog listener too, we had similar problems with our Murphy when he was just over a year old...far far far too bouncy, especially with guests. (wonder if it's something to do with the name Murphy  )

We had Melanie Stilgoe who is listed on the Jan Fennel site here http://www.janfennellthedoglistener.com/info/index.php/worldwide/uk come to the house and she really helped us out.

She's not local to you, but I'm sure there's someone who will be and can help you with your Murphy.

Gordon


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Rupert is 6mo's and seems to think that everyone in the world has come to our house or come near him to see and play with HIM, lol.

What has helped is taking him out in town on his lupi (a harness which gently tightens on the chest when they pull), then he realised a little bit that a lot of people really don't care about him, lol. He will still pull like crazy to get to the people and as he is getting bigger it is getting harder but he is learning that people only want him if they come down to his level or talk to him.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

tanyac said:


> I was going to suggest getting Jan Fennel's DVD 'The Dog Listener', it really helps you understand how dogs think, and will help you to adjust your behaviour with your dog so that he tows the line. I can't recommend it enough and have loaned out my copy to countless other dog owners who are having problems. The book is also excellent, and has a section on jumping!


 
Not sure Tanya i think they were selling that DVD at the IRR Show.
And i agree first you have to know what your dog is thinking i can almost read Charlie's mind now lol.

And your not that far from me so if ever you want to socialise with my two you are more than welcome.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I have two suggestions from reading your post. You may not agree with my methods, but for MY dogs it has worked. 
#1 never give chase to a dog. It's hard because you are worried but if they get out do not chase them....try to encourage them to chase you......or walk slowly towards them pretending not to pay attention and if they walk away turn around and walk in the opposite direction. Obviously if the dog is in extreme danger do what needs to be done. 
#2 I put a martingale collar and leash on the dog when someone comes to the door. I give a PROPER leash correction if the dog jumps. The best bet is to set the dog up for success however. Corrections, in my opinion are the last option. If you can coax your dog into a sit or down position that is better. If the dog is just too hyper you might want to remove him from the situation until he calms down. I would also make sure the pup is getting proper exercise. Consistency is key........good luck.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 26, 2009)

This is all great advice guys, thank u so much.

I'm only popping on here briefly in between errands - and dog walking but will read your posts more in depth later.

Thanks again xx


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

One of the best reassurances I've ever read it that:

Learning waits on maturation

Meaning that they learn as they mature We had the same 'problem' with Our Penny. We kept peggin away at the training and as she matured, she became better at controlling herself. 

She still goes nuts when the bell rings and will check out who is there, but if it isn't someone she loves, she ignores them.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

My Penny is 16 months old and is improving, finally.. but is still a work in progress. Since Rusty has out grown it I am using the same methods we used on him hoping for the same results. When someone comes to the door Penny goes behind a baby gate within 6 feet of the door. She is ignored until she is calm. I keep a chain on the door so the children can not open it. When on a walk I will step on her lead so can NOT jump up.. and I insist she be ignored until she is calm. She will do a love nip at a face rarely but mostly wants to poke her nose in the person's eye! :doh:


----------

